# M&P 9mm to .22 conversion?



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a m&p 9mm and was wondering if there is a .22 conversion kit out there? I've tried searching around but haven't seen anything definitive.


----------



## avigar (Jan 13, 2012)

There is none. You can, however, buy the M&P22 pistol. It's much cheaper to shoot. Ammo for it is harder to find, though.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I actually bought the M&P .22 as my first gun just to get some shooting in before stepping up. Very nice piece for under $400! A conversion would more than likely cost that or more but there isn't even one out that I'm aware of. Finding the .22 ammo, well, that's a whole nother issue in itself.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I felt the m&p .22 and it just didn't have the same feel to me as my 9mm. So just last week actually I bought a beretta neos. A conversion would be great though just to have the same weight and feel along with my grips. 

Oh well.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

new guy said:


> I actually bought the M&P .22 as my first gun just to get some shooting in before stepping up. Very nice piece for under $400! A conversion would more than likely cost that or more but there isn't even one out that I'm aware of. Finding the .22 ammo, well, that's a whole nother issue in itself.


I think it's easier to find the ammo than a second magazine. I've been looking since early November.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah I can't find extra magazines for my .22 either. Nobody can I don't think.


----------

